# Rattling



## NDhunter08 (Aug 28, 2010)

I was just wondering when deer start to respond to rattling and grunting. So I was wondering when you guys start?


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I rarely rattle at all.A bit in pre-rut and rutting periods but even then usually only when I see the buck,I'm interested,and he's appearing to go away or by without a shot.I grunt a lot.To me its area dependent.I know people in Illinois that will rattle saturday on their opener-although 'tickling' might be a better term.
On the other hand,the only harm in trying usually is letting game know where you are so if careful....?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I rattle when the does are getting hot in an area that I know the dominant buck is in. I generally only do it once or twice in an hr, and not simulating a huge fight, just a little "sparring"


----------



## hardcorewisconsin (Sep 28, 2011)

Honestly i think even the best of deer hunters have not figured out rattling as a perfected science yet.


----------

